# Crockpot red beans and rice



## NisAznMonk (Dec 28, 2007)

I got this from crock-pot.com (search Red Beans and Rice, won't let us link directly)

My first question would be how would I store this?  I don't think I'd be able to eat all of this in 1 sitting, but I don't know if I'm supposed to just let everything cool off first and put it in plastic containers.  Do I store it with the rice in the same container?  

Also does anyone know how big of a crockpot I'm supposed to buy?  Should I cook the rice in a separate rice cooker?  I can't figure out what the difference between a crockpot and a rice cooker.  This will be my first recipe and I'm trying not to screw it up


----------



## NisAznMonk (Dec 28, 2007)

And would brown rice be ok?  It also calls for 1lb of smoked ham....would the packaged sandwich ham be fine?  Or should I ask the person in the deli just to cut me up 1lb of ham?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

How many people will you normally be cooking for? A 4qt. slow cooker is an average size but there are smaller ones for households of one or 2 people.

This recipe calls for you serving the red beans over already cooked rice, which you would prepare in a pan or a rice cooker. You _can_ use brown rice, but it would definitely taste and look different.

Like any other cooked food, let it cool a little and then put it in containers and store in the refrigerator or freeze it. Whether or not you store the beans and rice together in the same container would be a matter of preference. If you store them together, the sauce will get into the rice and it will look different but it will still taste great!


----------



## NisAznMonk (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm just cooking for myself, and maybe that occasional "other" person.  Most of the crockpots I've seen online are 4qt pots.  Will a 4qt pot be big enough to cook this particular recipe using the same quantity of ingredients listed?  How many servings should I expect to have cooked?  I tend to overeat quite frequently, and I'd like to avoid that if at all possible


----------



## Petek (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a nice website, which I already bookmarked! According to the _Hints & Tips_ section there, the recipes are designed for 3 - 4.5 quart crockpots, so a 4 quart model should work fine. I looked up a another recipe for red rice and beans (with similar amounts of ingredients), that said that it served 6-8. 

HTH

Pete K.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 29, 2007)

For the ham, get a length of kielbasa or smoked sausage, like Hillshire Farms brand. Any lean pork would also be good as a substitute, or as an addition! 

I like to mix the rice with the leftovers if any gets frozen.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I gotta admit that Rice and Kidney beans (red beans) or Rice and peas are probably my Fave rice type dishes out there.

I look forwards to reading your results


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2007)

GrillingFool said:


> For the ham, get a length of kielbasa or smoked sausage, like Hillshire Farms brand. Any lean pork would also be good as a substitute, or as an addition!
> 
> I like to mix the rice with the leftovers if any gets frozen.


Ooooh yeah, sausage would be a great substitution. (IMO it would even be better!)


----------



## NisAznMonk (Dec 29, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Ooooh yeah, sausage would be a great substitution. (IMO it would even be better!)



Sounds better than ham!  Off to the grocery store~!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 24, 2008)

Did anyone end up making this? Sounds really good!


----------

